# Crow hunting



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Im thinking about going crow hunting i have 4 decoys and a owl decoy..Im going to be using a electronic caller...What are some good tips for hunting crow ?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Codye23,
One tip is stay well camoflauged. Crows have very very good eyes and can pick up movement or a hunter from a long ways away. believe it or not but crows are smart birds, they learn real fast.
good luck and have fun. 
bvw-


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I will second BVW's advice. I also use a crow call to "finish" crows. The e-caller brings them in from a good distance but then I like the flexibility to react to the birds using a call. Good luck!


----------



## Richie (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree with that once they come in to do a bit of change up. I used to go to a wounded crow and usually had good results at ticking them off and bringing them a little closer. Ravens are considered the smartest birds in the world and the crow is their cousin so this should tell you how smart the buggers are. Good luck!


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

there was a really good article about crow hunting in this months issue of predator hunting magazine...... they recommend using a hide or carcas, and spreading a bottle of ketchup on the snow around it, with a crow decoy right next to the ketchup (blood).... guess it has great success......


----------



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

Codye23,
Check this place out.


Crow Busters


----------



## Northern_Lights (Dec 11, 2004)

So, how do I find out what this "wounded crow" is supposed to sound like? Is there a special call for this?


Sounds like a good tactic, and I'm going to be getting into crow hunting myself soon.... but now want to find out more about this wounded crow call.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Alot of places sell tapes that can be used in callers, and or are teaching aids that will help you learn the different calls.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Nothern Lights, The "wounded crow" call is a tape you can buy.Igot mine in a set of 4 that comes from Jonny Stewart.When I go out I use the "owl crow fight",and "crow reveille" tapes, they seem to work the best for me.But I did call in a gray fox with the "wounded crow" tape!Make sure you have full camo,as stated, crows are very smart!Also mix the e-call with a mouth call, it help`s.Good luck


----------



## ublyhunter (Jan 10, 2005)

The tape is called the "death cry" and at the crack of dawn it will produce results like you've never seen. Stay hidden and watch your gun glare. When the birds come in they will be in V- formation gerrrrrring the whole way through....The "death cry" works awesome on birds that are call smart. Mainly on public lands...In addition....I've used a full body mount of a fox out in a snow field with 2 dead crows next to it....this is the all time event.. the birds will dive bomb the fox and hang about 3 feet above the ground over the fox...when you shoot at crows over a crow call they come back sometimes...when you shoot at crows over a fox decoy, they just keep coming and coming and coming. Bring a ton of shells///




duckman39 said:


> Nothern Lights, The "wounded crow" call is a tape you can buy.Igot mine in a set of 4 that comes from Jonny Stewart.When I go out I use the "owl crow fight",and "crow reveille" tapes, they seem to work the best for me.But I did call in a gray fox with the "wounded crow" tape!Make sure you have full camo,as stated, crows are very smart!Also mix the e-call with a mouth call, it help`s.Good luck


----------



## BraceCreek (Jan 1, 2005)

I've had good luck placing a small stuffed animal (rabbit or bear) on the ground along with the crow decoys, then spraying a little red spray paint on the ground.

Also after calling awhile the crows will "hang up" a few hundred yds off. When this happens turn your volume all the way down for a few seconds and then slowly turn it up to full volume, this will get a few of the crows coming back to your set up.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Has anyone ever used the "cripple crow" decoy?The add states "it creates the appearance of an injured bird,which will drive the birds into a frenzy."It looks like a crow kite on a stick that moves around when turned on(1 AA battery).I think I`m going to get one for the late season comeing up.I`ts $40.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

I have one of these decoys and they work great .It really keeps there attention even after shooting a missing some birds they still hang around a give you a second or even a third try if your a really crumy shot.Well worth the money if you enjoy crow hunting.


----------



## grtrapper936 (Jan 12, 2005)

The best way I know to crow hunt, is taking about 10 guys in a van, all at once all ten guys run into the woods, leaving the guy with the gun in the woods, then 9 run back to the van. Then all 9 guys drive away. If there was any crows watching you, they will think all 10 of you drove away (because I'll let you on a little secret-- crows cant count!) The crows will come down to the crow in distress call., and you can take care of business. Anyways, however you do it play it safe! Good hunting, Steve


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Ray Duve said:


> I have one of these decoys and they work great .It really keeps there attention even after shooting a missing some birds they still hang around a give you a second or even a third try if your a really crumy shot.Well worth the money if you enjoy crow hunting.


 Thank`s Ray.I`ll definitely buy one.Looking forward to February!


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

grtrapper936 said:


> The best way I know to crow hunt, is taking about 10 guys in a van, all at once all ten guys run into the woods, leaving the guy with the gun in the woods, then 9 run back to the van. Then all 9 guys drive away. If there was any crows watching you, they will think all 10 of you drove away (because I'll let you on a little secret-- crows cant count!) The crows will come down to the crow in distress call., and you can take care of business. Anyways, however you do it play it safe! Good hunting, Steve


method to hunt crows. I have never heard of that method before in 30+ years of shooting at the black devils. I never knew they could count that well...... I wonder if you could train them to go over boring EXCEL spreadsheets while I am out with my 9 buddies chasing their cousins? :evil:


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Seems like a lone Crow always comes into your set-up first. Then others will come in if everything is "O.K." You kill the "scout" and you might not get any more birds to come in. Stay well camoflaged and DON'T MOVE when they come around. Remember, they're birds and will be looking down at you. I like to get under a pine tree or other cover. There is always one or two that fly in and don't make a sound. Those are the ones that will bust you. Don't crowd your decoys, but don't be too far away either. Don't rely solely on your 
e-caller/tape, learn how to use mouth calls too. I've tried the "blood" in the snow thing and it does work. Do have fun and Do bring lots of shells.


----------

